# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشكده هاي دامپزشكي آزاد

## The Godfather

سلاموقت بخيراميدوارم حالتون خوب باشهيه سوال داشتمچه شهرهايي در ايران دانشكده دامپزشكي آزاد دارند؟مرسي

----------

